# Do any of you have anti-venom?



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

HI.

I was just wondering if any of you venemous snake keepers have anti-venom for the species you keep, as I doubt a hospital would have anti-venom for a venemous snake from say asia.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

I dont think many if not any people keep anti venom at home, its impractical as the price of it is expensive, and it has a shelf date also.

As for the snake in question which anti venom to use, as long as you know the species theres only a handful hospitals im sure could deal with it, Think Liverpool has a place that stocks it.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/51181-uk-anti-venom.html


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Antivenin is expensive and as much use to the private keeper as an ashtray on a motorbike. there are numerous factors which determine its usage and the quantity used. How many vials of antivenin should you keep? Plus it needs to be administered via IV, something I'd wager not many keepers are qualified/able to do.

There are three places in the UK (not including zoological collections) that stock antivenin. Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine, Birmingham Hospital and I think Guy's Hospital in London.
In worst case scenario, ( bite from a _Dendroaspis polylepis_, for example)the receiving hospital would induce a medical coma and commence artificial respiration until antivenin arrived. It's really only some of the elapids which wouldn't allow much time to get antivenin in, In the case of most Viper bites, you may have literally hours in which to administer antivenin


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Antivenin is expensive and as much use to the private keeper as an ashtray on a motorbike. there are numerous factors which determine its usage and the quantity used. How many vials of antivenin should you keep? Plus it needs to be administered via IV, something I'd wager not many keepers are qualified/able to do.
> 
> There are three places in the UK (not including zoological collections) that stock antivenin. Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine, Birmingham Hospital and I think Guy's Hospital in London.
> In worst case scenario, ( bite from a _Dendroaspis polylepis_, for example)the receiving hospital would induce a medical coma and commence artificial respiration until antivenin arrived. It's really only some of the elapids which wouldn't allow much time to get antivenin in, In the case of most Viper bites, you may have literally hours in which to administer antivenin


Alright cheers.

What is a _Dendroaspis polylepis in English?_


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

black mamba mate

I didnt know Birmingham hospital kept it, any info on what species AV they keep Stu?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

so if u keep dwa, make sure you live in liverpool birmingham or london haha, id b ok i only live 20 mins away from liverpool uni


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Changing the topic have you ever been bitten before?what by? And how serious was it?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

worst bite was from a _Boiga dendrophila (_Mangrove snake_) _One wasted visit to A&E, a day of nausea, headache, facial paralysis, loss of balance, inability to stay awake, a week of a very swollen, painful hand, forearm and lymph nodes, blistering, wet, manky, sloughing skin on my thumb and the worst itching you could imagine. All from a non-DWA, rear-fanged snake.:2thumb:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> worst bite was from a _Boiga dendrophila (_Mangrove snake_) _One wasted visit to A&E, a day of nausea, headache, facial paralysis, loss of balance, inability to stay awake, a week of a very swollen, painful hand, forearm and lymph nodes, blistering, wet, manky, sloughing skin on my thumb and the worst itching you could imagine. All from a non-DWA, rear-fanged snake.:2thumb:


 Bloody hell:lol2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> a day of nausea, headache, facial paralysis, loss of balance, inability to stay awake,



He lies, it was man flu really 

:lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Actually........it was Special brew!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Actually........it was Special brew!


:lol2: but seriously that bite sounds bad!! did he manage to chew on you for a good while before that reaction happened? ive been very careful handling my cyanea and everytime hes looked 'snappy' ive carefully gotten him out of striking distance or back in the viv - im aware cyanea are dendrophila's "little brother" if you like but the sound of a good chew from a member of this genus may induce a swear word or two...!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I think a few members keep anti-venom only if they keep certain species such as Taipans. Apparently its needed if they want to get to the hospital without their blood being turned to jelly.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

No AV here nor do I know anyone who keeps it in stock.


----------

